# SE Sport 300    boat planeing aide!



## mello_collins (Jun 7, 2008)

Well I stupidly backed into a lockon stand in the yard and needed to replace my stingray hydrofoil. I broke off the trialing edge on one side, apparently brittle with age. I researched several different styles online. I was pleased with the stingray and was heavily leaning that way despite the cost. I happened to go to sportsman’s warehouse and saw the SE Sport 300 for 39.99. That was far cheaper than anything I had seen online. I did not want to drill new holes and had read horror stories about the no drill ones online. Low and behold, I called the number on the package and asked about bolthole location relative to a stingray. It was the same, although minor trimming might be needed depending upon exactly how it was installed. Smart marketing if you ask me. I picked one up. Installation was a breeze with no modification needed. 

To the good stuff. The boat got on plane as fast as before or maybe a little faster. (very subjective). It definitely helped low speed planeing far better than the stingray. Drop my engine rpm by 500 and still stayed up well. Tracking was far better also at high and low speeds. The boat also cavitated far less in tight turns and stayed on plane while turning sharply at low speeds better. 

I’m very satisfied and would not hesitate to recommend this product.

mello


----------



## fd123 (Jun 7, 2008)

*hydro-foil*

i installed a stingray hydro-foil last weekend. It did put boat on plane super fast....but it slowed down speed tremendously....paid 69.99 @ acadamey sports...took it off...gonna try and return it to store and buy beer with the money!!!


----------



## mello_collins (Jun 8, 2008)

I gained 200 rpm at the top and without a gps I could not tell if there was a difference in the top speed. speedo said 2 mph faster, but I don't trust the old speedo.

mello


----------

